# Enterogermina - italian probiotic



## 14532

Just in case anyone's travelling in Italy, there may be good news for you...ENTEROGERMINA is the best probiotic i've ever had. It comes in liquid form of 20 little flasks, each containing 5ml of 2 million spores of Bacillus Clausii.This stuff has headed off a lot of brutal IBS attacks. I've recommended it to a few friends. Some say it helps, though not everyone agrees. In Italy, this is a very common product, given often to finicky eaters, children, after antibiotics... any doctor will suggest this after the stomach flu or antibiotics. It costs 12 euros per 20 doses. I have not tried using it as a regular supplement. It is not available in the USA or Canada.


----------

